# A few amature pieces



## mikaelsan (Mar 18, 2019)

Just finished heat treating these 4 knives, the slicer gave me hell trying to heat it, so this has been my first warped knife, got most of it out with a hammer on wood before tempering. I'm thinking I'll give it another go after second tempering cycle tomorrow.
I really would like to encourage people to try out stock removal knife making it's a lot of fun and not as expensive to get into as you'd might think.
I went for some smaller knives this time, mostly just a project to keep me occupied for some time, a 155 funayuki, a 150 honesuki, small pairing ~95 and a 205 Western style carving knife


----------



## McMan (Mar 18, 2019)

The profile on the slicer's' looking nice!


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 18, 2019)

Those look cool, nice job! I really enjoy the look just out of HT.


----------



## mikaelsan (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks both, about the slicer, I could have sworn the tip was slightly lower prior to heat treat. But it's hard to tell when I didn't take more pictures prior to heat treat

Edit: i think i'm just confused from making knives bulk style, it must be the same.
Is is weird that the knife I'm most excited about using is the pairing knife? i have hardly really touched any since i got into japanese knives and sharpening a few years back


----------



## merlijny2k (Mar 19, 2019)

Smallest knife I made sure gets the most use . Welcome to the club.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Mar 19, 2019)

Looks good so far, I like the slicer profile as well.
I have always loved the smell and look of a fresh oil quenched blade.


----------



## Kippington (Mar 23, 2019)

Tim Rowland said:


> Looks good so far, I like the slicer profile as well.
> I have always loved the smell and look of a fresh oil quenched blade.


Depends on the oil haha!
Engineered quenching oils smell terrible, at least the one I use does.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 23, 2019)

Incorrect post


----------



## mikaelsan (Mar 24, 2019)

Expectation Vs reality  all rough work is done, I feel like it ended up looking more like something I would skin am animal with on Greenland then a pairing knife. 
I have a feeling it's going to cut fiercely though


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 24, 2019)

With that style handle, it kinda looks like a pukko. Good job, hope you enjoy using it!


----------



## mikaelsan (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks! I do enjoy using it, I only have it a quick and dirty sharpening. binsui and finisher, did not fully get the heel this time as it was a little fatter, but less then 5 minutes and it was done and those stones are not known for being fast cutting. for an initial sharpening after grinding and such, pretty good I reckon. Good fun

Here's the cute little funayuki : profile, choil and spine. Grind is WIP, but I'm far enough that I have to actually use the knife to tell how much further I'm going

Also i think im going for the honesuki next, any advice on how to proceed with grinding that? i've never actually held one, is the asymmetry strong in the grinds? thick behind the edge? or should i solely worry about learning to sharpen it as asymmetrical as possible


----------



## mikaelsan (Apr 8, 2019)

Done finally


----------



## JustinP (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice work! It's gotta feel good using knives you made with your own hands.


----------



## mikaelsan (Apr 8, 2019)

thanks, it sure does. Especially if you know what you want in a knife, and if you have the patience, the two gyuto's i have made prior to these are by far my most used knives. One for potatoes and one for more general purpose. It takes a lot of tweaking to get there though


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice job! It's pretty cool from the pic that you're already developing your own identifiable style.


----------

